# bootcfg Bad Magic



## BillBelamy (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello:

I am new to FreeBSD.  I am studying to improve my IT skills.  When I try to run boot0cfg on my FreeBSD virtualbox it gives me a "bad magic" error.

I have tried reinstalling multiple times,  I am stumped. Could it be because I am on a virtual machine.  I would really appreciate any help you can send my way.  Thanks a lot.

~Bill

error:  boot0cfg dev/ada0p2: bad magic.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2012)

boot0cfg(8) is for MBR partitioning, while /dev/ada0p2 indicates GPT.

Easier to create another VM than to try multi-booting one.


----------

